# magnum trailer search



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I've never heard of the trailer manufacturer but are you sure you don't have standard in axles...
Most trailer manufacturers_* don't *_"make" their own axles and wheel assemblies but buy and install on their trailer a nationally known product.
Dexter is worldwide, one of the biggest manufacturers and has been for many years providing for everything from a little run-about trailer to huge tractor trailer configurations...
I would try them to see if they have something that meets your needs or knows how to contact that company...

If it "must" be a identical axle and you can't find the brand go to a specialty shop and bring what you have for them to copy and make custom for you. Expect to pay though for that customized work. 
_For what that one custom-made axle will cost you probably can buy a entire new assembly...

_Good luck.

_jmo.._


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

x2 above - trailer manufacturers don't make their axles. Most common axle manufacturers are Dexter or Alko and trailer manufactuers just buy them by the truckload and install them.

Replacing with an absolutely identical axle to the factory original is also unnecessary if not easily possible - my horse trailer has 2 different axles on it (suspect someone didn't service their bearings at some point in it's past and welded a race to the spindle...) and you'd never know looking at it from the topside. As long as it sits and rides at the same height so that the weight distribution across the axles are the same, the name stamped on the axle is irrelevant.


----------

